
Ask HN: Is there anyone on the Gmail team on HN that can help me - protomyth
I am having a rather large problem with our server&#x27;s reputation after someone did something very bad.  I cannot find anyway to resolve our problem with gmail.
======
gm
Google's spam algorithms are truly awful. I've had this problem on the
receiving end for years. Reporting legitimate email as "Report not spam" does
nothing except move the email out of the spam box. I find myself whitelisting
legitimate emails over and over and over again, some of them verbatim copies
of previously whitelisted emails (ie, "Your backup is completed" emails).

Google thinks its algorithms are better than me at detecting false positives
on my own email account, and this is enragingly false.

Now, I periodically check all my spam to catch all the false positives. I used
to get extremely pissed about this, but nowadays I just allocate time every
day to the task, admitting defeat.

The Google spam algorithm simply has a mind of its own, it will not listen to
suggestions.

I guess my replying here is aimed at letting you know you are not alone in
your frustration.

------
teilo
Google does not use RBLs from other sources. They have their own reputation
algorithms, and there is nothing you can do to request that your domain be
removed.

However, the algorithms are self-correcting. If the bad behavior has been
corrected, you will automatically stop being spammed by Gmail after enough
time has passed. As to how much time that takes: Google ain't sayin' and I
have never succeeded in getting an answer from them.

~~~
protomyth
Its been a week. I had to cancel a vacation because of this. I just cannot
believe we live in a world where we can have one incident with an employee
that stops many of our students from being able to communicate with their
instructors and we cannot talk to a lot of other colleges. Its just a sucky
life.

~~~
teilo
I know. It sucks terribly, and Google just doesn't care. It's total bullsh*t.

~~~
protomyth
It is depressing. I cannot help but think that the same strategy will be
applied to AI, IoT, and cars. It just is so inhuman. I don't care about scale,
there is a certain level of handshaking and communication that needs to occur.

Worse, people don't get why I cannot simply call someone. That's how it works
in everything else.

------
kazinator
It might not just be gmail that assigns you a bad reputation, but other mail
domains: directly or via stubborn anti-spam databases.

I'd just forget it and move my mail (or the sending side thereof) to a
different network, if at all possible.

Working with numerous parties to resolve some reputation issue is going to be
time consuming and the whole time, you have disrupted e-mail.

~~~
protomyth
The problem is only with google at this point. we are not on any spam lists. I
hate how one provider pretty much owns the internet.

------
lalalawrence
Erase erase erase

~~~
protomyth
?

